# leaking fluid in passenger side



## teesquared05 (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm new to the forum so this is my first post. Here's my story, hopefully someone can help....

I was driving for about maybe a little over 2 hours and I had the A/C running most of the time. Did not realize until I reached my destination that there was water/ clear fluid all over the passenger side carpet. I was told that it was a obstructed air conditioner drain hose. Is this right? Can I repair this myself? Easy? Hard? Will it affect anything if I don't use the A/C? How much for repairs in a shop?

Hopefully this wasn't too much. Any help would be appreicated. Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

teesquared05 said:


> I'm new to the forum so this is my first post. Here's my story, hopefully someone can help....
> 
> I was driving for about maybe a little over 2 hours and I had the A/C running most of the time. Did not realize until I reached my destination that there was water/ clear fluid all over the passenger side carpet. I was told that it was a obstructed air conditioner drain hose. Is this right? Can I repair this myself? Easy? Hard? Will it affect anything if I don't use the A/C? How much for repairs in a shop?
> 
> Hopefully this wasn't too much. Any help would be appreicated. Thanks.


yeah that sounds about right. behind the oil filter on the firewall is the outlet for the drain. with some patience, you can snake a wire thru there and dislodge whatever is clogging it. if not, then you need to get into the cold air box behind the glove box and unclog it that way. its a little bit of work, but not impossible.


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Asleep for teh win!


----------



## teesquared05 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks I will give it a try.


----------

